# Need an update - food and tear stains



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm trying to be smart here - listening to the voice of experience, instead of buying 10 or 15 different kinds of food.

I used to always read the threads on food and tear staining. I also used to switch pretty often, trying to stay up with the latest opinions.

Some Malts don't have a problem with tear stains - and I have had pretty good luck in keeping it under control so far. Although Abbey seems to be staining again, sooner than I had anticipated. My breeder said her mother has the problem too.

Maybe I'm using the wrong food. I feed them Solid Gold - Hunden flocken (or something like that) dry food
and Merrick canned food (Grammy's Pot Pie and Turducken).

I wash their faces regularly, also try to make sure there's no hair in their eyes (my eyes aren't that good!)
I try to feed them correctly - and once in a while I give them Angel Glow for about two weeks - which always works wonders. I'm out of Angel Glow now. They drink spring water out of ceramic dishes.

When I switched to Solid Gold - it was because of some thread I had read here. Everyone seemed to be raving about it. Now I don't even see the Name mentioned anymore. Am I behind the times here? The pinned thread shows way too many brands. 

so does anyone know if Solid Gold (any type) is good or not for staining. A lot of times I try to read the ingredients while I'm in the store - and the printing is just too small. Am I the only one with this problem?
I'm not that old (53) - (LOL)

I would like to get them on the best food there is and never change again!!

So, all you need to do is let me know what that is.







Thanks! 

Pat


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Pat, I am afraid I have exactly the same problem with the staining and was starting to wonder if it is snoops food as well. He is on food with no artificial colours or preservatives etc... So I thought that would be OK. I will be really interested to see what other people suggest. Sorry I cant be any help








But it has to be said your sig pic is adorable!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the girls tear stains went away after they were put on a homecooked diet. i think the same thing happened with jongee (mee's dog). i dont believe in putting peroxide or anything like that near their eyes. but they had it pretty bad when they were on dog food.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

One thing I read off a "breeder's web site" is that distilled water is best as it has no minierals like in spring water/city water. I've been feeding my kids Natural Balance. Some of the dog foods have cranberry (red) tomato pumace(red) and beet pulp (some are made with purple pulp and some with white pulp). So I try to stay away from those. I do use the angel eyes when it appears there is a problem. Sad to say but I don't think there is just one miracle dog food out there that will keep eyestaiining away.!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

> I'm trying to be smart here - listening to the voice of experience, instead of buying 10 or 15 different kinds of food.
> 
> I used to always read the threads on food and tear staining. I also used to switch pretty often, trying to stay up with the latest opinions.
> 
> ...



Hi Pat! I feel you! I also feed Bruno Solid Gold dry and Merrick canned food at night. From what I've read here, those are two good brands. Bruno's tear stains aren't that bad, but he does have his share. I'm going to start him on Angels Eyes next week (once my shipment comes in). Since he is almost going to be a year old, I am going to see if he likes Wellness better than Solid Gold and give that a shot. I noticed that when I give him is flavored chew stick and more chicken breast than usual, his tear stains get darker. I'm thinking if one or both are the culprit. I read in some of the threads that Artemis dog food is also good for them. 
Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> the girls tear stains went away after they were put on a homecooked diet. i think the same thing happened with jongee (mee's dog). i dont believe in putting peroxide or anything like that near their eyes. but they had it pretty bad when they were on dog food.[/B]


do tell more about home cooked diet
where can i read about it?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

But it has to be said your sig pic is adorable!!















[/QUOTE]

Gee...







Thanks alot! I just love those little babies!! They're getting pretty good at posing - I take enough pictures of them!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">I feel for you, been there, done that! I had searched and searched for a food that would not add to tear staining.

Currently our dogs eat Nautural Balance Ultra and so far so good. Also our dogs drink Reverse Osmosis Water in Stainless Steel bowls. Sir Micro has a tear staining issue every so often, so I am sure that is allergies to something in the environment. Maybe it's my husband. hehehee

Here is a good URL about Dog Foods:

http://www.furballsandfleabags.com/api_whatsinpetfood.html

Good luck!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

theres a bunch of threads about homecooked diet. i tried following a couple of books...mine eat more than what is suggested. lol. but they also do a lot of exercise. we also give bottled water here. but i've been giving bottled water since they came home, and i didnt see a change till we put them on homecooked. 

i still get nervous that they arent getting all the nutrients though, you know? i got a blood test for sprite a long time ago, and she was healthy...but i havent been able to afford it lately. 

good luck though! i wouldnt recommend putting anything near their eyes though, its just too scary, i'd be scared that they'd go blind. you know?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have heard many opinions... myself.. I have never had to deal with staining.. both of my pups have never stained. I have been told that it can be genetic... and foods, angel glow, etc... controls it... sometimes the pup grows out of it.. etc.. I have heard many different theories.. 

anyone have facts on this subject?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella has had great success with Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I don't feel I should tell you to buy it though because if its a food allergy causing the staining your Malt may be allergic to something in the food that Bella isn't and vice versa. Good luck in your search, I will say that it took a few weeks to notice a differece after switching foods and some companies will give you free samples if you ask.


----------

